# Mit Windows per Remote-Desktop auf Debian-Server?



## Suchfunktion (21. April 2005)

Hallo,

da ich von Natur aus ein fauler Mensch bin und somit nicht fuer jede Kleinigkeit (die X benoetigt) ins rechenzentrum laufen moechte, wollte ich nur mal fragen ob es ein Programm gibt mit dem ich per remote auf mein Debian Sarge Server zugreifen kann? Also ich will in meinem Windows (2000) ein fenster haben, in dem ich dann per remote in Linux auf dem Server arbeiten kann.

Also sowas wie vmWare nur halt ueber das Netzwerk und ohne den Server beim connecten neu starten zu muessen.

(SSH ist aktiviert, falls man es dafuer braucht  Aber nur ueber Konsole is manchmal ziemlich aufwendig, daher bitte keine Moralpredigt gegen X  danke)

Naja also ich bin fuer jede Idee dankbar!

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## canuzzi (21. April 2005)

Also da gibt es zum Beispiel exceed. Das bietet unter anderem einen Windows X Client ...


----------



## Daniel Toplak (21. April 2005)

Wobei Exeed natürlich Geld kostet.
Als freie Lösung würde sich Cygwin anbieten.

Daniel


----------



## silicore (27. April 2005)

bei suse ist standart gemäß ein vnc server dabei, womit man wunderbar per browser auf das x-window system von linux zugreifen kann. musst mal gucken ob es sowas auch für debian gib, aber ich denke mal schon

mfg
silicore


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. April 2005)

In KDE ist auch ein VNC-Server integriert, laesst sich ueber's KDE Control Center recht easy einstellen.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (27. April 2005)

Die VNC-Lösung ist allerdings um einiges langsamer als eine X-Connection.

Daniel


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. April 2005)

Und wenn Du auf eine grafische Oberfläche verzichten kannst, verwende den ssh2 Daemon!


----------

